# OT: I'll be gone 2-3 weeks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We are changing internet providers, therefore I won't have access from tomorrow for about 2-3 weeks. Someone will have to make the game threads and most importantly tell Edwin not to hijack threads. :evil:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

No can do, not possible, do not ignore the responsibility...:rules:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Way to give up on your team, :clown:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aUrcBUYtbCk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aUrcBUYtbCk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ah, Croco has the idea. Take a leave of absence, and by the time you get back we are either in the hunt or playing the lotto.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Whoa... not even a year on the job and already pulling stunts like this?

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> ...*most importantly tell Edwin not to hijack threads.* :evil:


Just noticed you called me out with that.....

That's just asking for trouble, buddy.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What ISP are you with anyways?










The fine art of thread hijacking....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok Edwin, you will be the chosen one to make the game threads. :yes:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Ok Edwin, you will be the chosen one to make the game threads. :yes:


You can always count on a German to start bossing people around....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You can always count on a German to start bossing people around....


Mark Cuban is German ? :sigh:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The law is back :rules:










Just kidding, it's been way too long because I missed so much. I guess at least I am back now although I'd rather have Dirk back. :whistling:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome back. We've been slacking on game threads and other topics and stuff, so it's a good thing that you are back. BTW I heard that Dirk's injury isn't as bad as they thought and 2 weeks is a worst case scenario recovery time.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We care slightly more. :angel:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

So how'd it go, where you been, what'd you do - huh? huh? huh?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> Welcome back. We've been slacking on game threads and other topics and stuff, so it's a good thing that you are back. BTW I heard that Dirk's injury isn't as bad as they thought and 2 weeks is a worst case scenario recovery time.


I've heard that too, but I don't really know what to make of it. If they announce that he is out for the rest of the season or April the other guys might stop competing, we will have to wait and see what happens, it's a bad situation no matter what. 

Oh and Wisconsin is going to lose to Davidson.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> So how'd it go, where you been, what'd you do - huh? huh? huh?


It's been boring, I have done more other things, but I really missed being online and hanging on this site. I also noticed that I get 95 % of my information from the internet, it will take some time to be up to date again. 

Now what did I miss ? Any injuries ? Are we in danger of missing the playoffs ? Is Dallas cursed ? Will we ever win a championship ? Is Ed still a good spammer ?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

croco said:


> Oh and Wisconsin is going to lose to Davidson.


Oh damn. I didn't realize they play each other. I like both teams, I love Stephen Curry, he's amazing cute. I do like Wisconsin though... I loved them last year but my two favorite players graduated, and Alando is on the Suns.. Gross.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Now what did I miss ? Any injuries ? Are we in danger of missing the playoffs ? Is Dallas cursed ? Will we ever win a championship ? Is Ed still a good spammer ?


I'm at home with a foot infection - wait you didn't mean me... :raised_ey

Kidd's team sucks against over .500 competition, Avery is now the subject of rumors concerning his job, and we were all just hanging out waiting for the captain to return. :bsmile:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I have my gun loaded and in my holster. Just waiting for the go signal.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I have my gun loaded and in my holster. Just waiting for the go signal.


Mine's under my bed. I watch the Mavs from that location. :krazy:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm at home with a foot infection - wait you didn't mean me... :raised_ey
> 
> Kidd's team sucks against over .500 competition, Avery is now the subject of rumors concerning his job, and we were all just hanging out waiting for the captain to return. :bsmile:


A foot infection sounds serious, are you ok ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Is Ed still a good spammer ?


Dude... back for one day and already calling me out?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Mine's under my bed. I watch the Mavs from that location. :krazy:


Mine is rigged to AJ's car door....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> A foot infection sounds serious, are you ok ?


It's just a bad case of Athlete's foot, except xray is too old to be athletic. What gives.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> A foot infection sounds serious, are you ok ?





edwardcyh said:


> It's just a bad case of Athlete's foot, except xray is too old to be athletic. What gives.....


It is - is the doc said - a stage past Athlete's foot. I've got hereditarily bad foot structure (great athlete turned slow guy) and this kind of thing comes up every few years. I swear if medical advances permitted it, I’d rather have prosthetics.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> It is - is the doc said - a stage past Athlete's foot. I've got hereditarily bad foot structure (great athlete turned slow guy) and this kind of thing comes up every few years. I swear if medical advances permitted it, I’d rather have prosthetics.


D'oh.... doesn't sound so funny anymore.

You buzz-killer.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> D'oh.... doesn't sound so funny anymore.
> 
> You buzz-killer.


Nah, it's not that bad. Monday will see me with a brand new foot after these prescriptions run out. 

But a buzz doesn't sound too bad, either. :raised_ey


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dude... back for one day and already calling me out?


It's never too soon and rarely too late to call you out :biggrin:


----------

